# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Urime te perzemerta!

## toni77_toni

*Sot, në qytetin e Davidit ju lindi Shëlbuesi ‑ Krishti Zot!* _(Lk 2, 11)_

*Lavdi Hyjit në më të lartin qiell e paqe mbi tokë njerëzve, që i ka për zemër!* _(Lk 2, 14)_




*Gëzuar dhe për shumë mot Krishtlindja!


ZOTI ME NE*

----------


## Daja-GONI

Uroj te gjithe besimtareve te krishter festen e krishtlindjeve.

----------


## bili99

Urime  Krishtlindjen   toni77 toni  dhe    te  gjithe  atyre  qe  e  festojne  .
Dashuria  ,paqa  dhe  miresia   pushtofshin  zemrat  tuaja  si  ne   festa ashtu  edhe   ne cdo  dite te   jetes  suaj.

me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Marijuana85

Urime Krishtlindjet ! Uroj te ja kaloni sa me mire dhe se do te jete dhe me mire ne mot. Ju ndihmoft Krishti dhe te ju sjell paqe dhe lumturi.  :buzeqeshje: 
Ju ruajt Zoti ju dhe ata se i keni ne zemer  :buzeqeshje:  
Marijuana85

----------


## Conquistador

Urime te perzemerta per te gjithe besimtaret e Krishtere te Shqiperise, por jo vetem per te Kirshteret por per kedo qe beson tek Zoti dhe tek vlerat morale te njeriut. Kjo dite simbolizon ringjalljen e shpreses per drejtesi, ringjalljen e shpreses per paqe, mirkuptim dhe tolerance, çka misherohet ne menyre te perkryer tek Krishti. Ndaj kush beson tek ato ka besuar tek Krishti dhe tek Ati i tij. 
Urime dhe gezuar Krishtlindjet!

----------


## Korbi999

Me shpresen se nje dite bota do te arrije ne paqe te perjetme pa dallim besimi , uroj Bashkeatdhetareve te Krishtere Drite e Miresi, Lufte per Paqe e Bashkim ndershqiptar!
Salam!

----------


## altint71

_Gezuar krishtlindjet.
Shendet e mbarsi ne familjet tuaj kudo qe jeni shqipe_

----------


## Gregu

*"Ja, virgjëresha do të mbetet shtatzënë dhe do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t`i venë emrin Emanuel, që do të thotë: "Zoti me ne". Mateu 1:23*

Nuk ka dashuri me te madhe sesa dashuria e Zotit per ne, i cili po per hir te kesaj dashurie erdhi ne mesin tone per te na dhen falje dhe dashuri!

Le te kujtojm e gezojm kete dashuri.

Gregu

----------


## daniel00

Zoti ju bekofte te tereve dhe te gjithe njezeri te bashkuar le ta adhurojme Perendine dhe ta falenderojme ne kete dite te shenuar . Qofshi te plotesuar ne cdo nevoje dhe te mbushur ne fryme .

Gezuar !

----------


## Warning

Gezuar  Krishtlindjet gezime  shendet e gjitha  te mirat

----------


## King_Arthur

Gezuar Krishlindjet te gjitheve !!!

----------


## white-knight

Gezuar Krishtlindjet te gjitheve!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Gezuar Krishtelindjet te gjitheve pa perjashtim.!.

----------


## EDLIN

Gezuar festat, urime e gezime paçim perhere....

----------


## Natyral

Urime kershendellat besimtareve te krishtere.

----------


## Arben-30

*Gezuar Krishtlindjet  te gjith Shqipetareve kudo qe ndodhen !!!*

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

…………(¯`O´¯)
…………*./ | .*
…………..*♫*.
………, • '*♥* ' • ,
……. '*• ♫♫♫•*'
..….. ' *, • '♫ ' • ,* '
..….' * • ♫*♥*♫• * '
.…. * , • Merry' • , * '
…* ' •♫♫*♥*♫♫ • ' * '
' * ' • Christmas . • ' * ' '
' ' * • ♫♫♫*♥*♫♫♫• * ' '
…………… x♥x
………………♥
¸.• We wish you¸.•*¨) ¸.•*¨)
(¸.•´ (¸.•´a Merry X-mas .•´ ¸¸.•¨¯`♥
(¸.•¨¯`♥ and a Happy New Year!♥ ~

----------


## Inteligjentja

Gezuar te gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe jane (myslimane,katolike,ortodokse dhee bektashinj) festen e Krishtlindjeve dhe Vitit te Ri! Sa me shume mbaresi ne jetet tuaja!

----------


## BvizioN

Gezuar festat e Krishtelindjeve te gjitheve. Fat dhe lumturi ne familjet tuaja.

----------


## Alpha_Virginis

Gezuar Krishtlindjet. Paqja dhe bekimi i zotit qofte mbi ne.

----------

